# GoT-Prequel House of the Dragon bricht Zuschauer-Rekord bei HBO



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. August 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *GoT-Prequel House of the Dragon bricht Zuschauer-Rekord bei HBO*

					House of the Dragon, die Prequel-Serie zu Game of Thrones, hat mit der ersten Episode bei HBO Max einen fulminanten Start hingelegt. Die erste Episode brach in den USA den Zuschauerrekord von HBO und ebnet den Weg für eine erfolgreiche erste Staffel.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *GoT-Prequel House of the Dragon bricht Zuschauer-Rekord bei HBO*


----------



## ich558 (23. August 2022)

War eine richtig gute erste Folge!


----------



## Mahoy (23. August 2022)

Ich war auch sehr angetan.

Nach dem ... eher nicht so guten Finale von GoT scheint es jetzt wieder in die richtige Richtung zu gehen.


----------



## Two-Face (23. August 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> eher nicht so guten Finale von GoT


Das ist aber... sehr euphemistisch ausgedrückt.


----------



## Rollora (23. August 2022)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das ist aber... sehr euphemistisch ausgedrückt.


die gsnze letzte Staffel, aber eigentlich schon die letzten 3-4 gingen nach und nach den Bach runter.  Man hätte GoT natürlich noch retten können, wenn alle Stränge sinnvoll fertig erzählt worden wären, aber so wird es immer eine Serie bleiben die man Jahre gern geschaut hätte und episch sowie lange in Erinnerung bleiben hätte können wie manch andere Serien oder Filme. Aber entgegen dieser Serien spricht heute niemand mehr über GoT. 
Auch ein Rewatch ist für mich völlig ausgeschlossen, entgegen so mancher anderen Serien


----------



## Kelemvor (24. August 2022)

Naja mal sehen ab wann man die erste Staffel am Stück sehen kann.

GoT habe ich erst sehr spät gesehen, mir ging der Hype ein wenig auf den Senkel,
aber dann kam die legendäre Pastewka GoT Folge. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yt35jyvylEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Terracresta (24. August 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich war auch sehr angetan.
> 
> Nach dem ... eher nicht so guten Finale von GoT scheint es jetzt wieder in die richtige Richtung zu gehen.


Man kann ja hoffen, dass hier das Ende besser sein wird, da bei einem Prequel das Ende bereits von Martin geschrieben sein sollte, außer er schreibt das Material für die Serie auch als Prequel und ist damit noch nicht fertig...

Naja, ist nicht so meins. Hätte lieber die Riftwar Saga als Serie.


----------



## Anthropos (24. August 2022)

Habe gestern die erste Folge gesehen und bin gespannt, wie sich die Story entwickeln wird. Der Beginn hat auf jeden Fall Lust auf mehr gemacht!


----------



## Mottekus (24. August 2022)

Habe die erste Folge bisher nur auf Deutsch gesehen, da ich das mit meiner Göttergattin gemeinsam schaue.
Heute werde ich es auf Englisch anschauen.
Irgendwie gefiel mir der Sound der deutschen Tonspur nicht. Der Klang war so schwachbrüstig. Ich hoffe daher, dass es im englischen besser ist.
Ansonsten war der Einstieg schon ganz nett.


----------



## Gast1662973802 (24. August 2022)

Es ist noch etwas früh für eine fundierte Meinung, zudem mich gerade die letzte Staffel von GoT verärgert hat.

Aber die erste Folge war durchaus besser als erwartet. Bin gespannt, wie es weitergeht mit der Serie.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. August 2022)

War zunächst nicht ganz so angetan von der ersten Folge. Ein paar Szenen waren mir einfach aus purer Effekthascherei unnötig brutal gestaltet. Und gefühlt wurde das Budget für die Requisiten herunter gefahren, manches sieht sehr viel mehr nach Plastikrüstung aus, als ich das von GoT in Erinnerung habe. 

Aber später kriegt die Folge doch noch die Kurve und insgesamt bin ich sehr gespannt auf die nächste. Und in welcher Form sie insgesamt den dutzende Jahre und viele Generationen umspannenden Handlungsbogen von "Fire & Blood" umsetzen.


----------



## Mahoy (27. August 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Und in welcher Form sie insgesamt den dutzende Jahre und viele Generationen umspannenden Handlungsbogen von "Fire & Blood" umsetzen.


Der Umstand, dass einige Figuren mit zwei oder drei Schauspielern besetzt sind - insbesondere die jüngeren, bei denen eine Veränderung des Alters auffällt - lässt diesbezüglich ein paar Rückschlüsse zu.

Ich hoffe sehr, sie übertreiben es nicht mit Rückblenden, nur damit jeder auf seine etwaig vertraglich zugesicherte Screentime kommt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. August 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Der Umstand, dass einige Figuren mit zwei oder drei Schauspielern besetzt sind - insbesondere die jüngeren, bei denen eine Veränderung des Alters auffällt - lässt diesbezüglich ein paar Rückschlüsse zu.
> 
> [...]


Ah ok, gut zu wissen! Ich beschäftige mich mit sowas eigentlich nie im Vorraus. Oder zumindest nicht mehr. Defensives Erwartungsmanagenent, könnte man sagen


----------

